# Iowa Gathering FOOOOODDDDD!!!!!!



## walking dude (Jul 20, 2008)

okay........this is what i got down so far on who is bringing what........
any changes or additions, please post em here.........its getting down to crunch time...........we are planning at THIS time, food for 24.......give or take a big belly or three.....LOL

Tip aka Travelsummin or other 45........lol
cobbler
beans (dutch's)
lettuce salad
hashbrowns for Sat/Sunday breakfast to go with Capt. Dan's omlets
buns

Beaker
3 doz ears of good ol IOWA sweetcorn

WD and freinds

Brisket
deer baloney  ----need someone to bring cheese and crackers,  
                         for snacks to go alone with the deer meat
candian bacon, home made, to add to the omlets
smores
eggs
7 layer Taco Dip
Amercian Mac salad
coleslaw/tater salad.......one of these is up in the air, due to finances

Buzz

Briskett
2 Butts

Daboys

Stuff for abts

Ear-ache-Myeye

i THINK, stuff for abts

anyone else coming please chime in and let us know what you can bring.....like i said up above.....cheese and crackers for the deer snacks

need onions, green peppers...

we have a BUMPER crop of banana and hot wax peppers that may make a apperance.......depends on time we have

Well Folks.........thats a start...........

 ALSO, all need to bring own untensils and plates to eat off of, there will be hot water to do dishes, so don't be afraid to bring the best china, and sterling silverware...........LOLOLOL.........

also, any sauces, ketchups, mustards, etc. will be apreciated. Alot of this stuff, if needed for the BIG sat. nite meal, can be purchased in a small town close by, so don't sweat TOO much, the small stuff

there you go


----------



## walking dude (Jul 20, 2008)

oops..........forgot to add i THINK, 8 chicken 1/4's


----------



## walking dude (Jul 20, 2008)

nope, only 6


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 20, 2008)

Will you guys be starting another forum after this gathering?


----------



## daboys (Jul 20, 2008)

Got the ABT's covered. I can also bring some cheese and crackers too. Won't be there for the big meal. I've got 17 people spending the night Sat. on their way home from RAGBRAI. Doing the brisket on Fri so I don't have to worry about that Sat.


----------



## walking dude (Jul 20, 2008)

ahhh crap dude................don't sweat it then........beaker can't stay for the big meal either...........but we can do appt.'s for a small lunch, if they get put on earlier enuff............the abts that is

I found darn near a full box of club crackers i will take.........hope that covers the cracker part.........


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 20, 2008)

Dang Bubba .... Why you gotta be like that
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BTW guys... anyone that's gonna be there eat dessert??? I don't see any listed yet.


----------



## walking dude (Jul 20, 2008)

PIGS.........put your GLASSES on..........tip bringing cobbler, I am brining SMORES........you DO know what those are don't you?


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey whaddayaknow ... I missed something. That's never happened 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Okay who's makin the home made ice cream to go with the cobbler???


----------



## walking dude (Jul 20, 2008)

there you go folks, whos going to step up?.......i thought about doing it ahead, cause i perfer mine abit more solid, then what a lectric will do.........now if someone coming has a good ol fashioned HAND crank, BRING IT...........i grew up that method of making homemade icecream, you can crank it so it GETS solid.......much better, imho........but DARN, new ones are SPENSIVE! OUCH!


----------



## daboys (Jul 20, 2008)

Boy does that bring back some old memories. I bet my mom still has the old thing.


----------



## tbone2k (Jul 21, 2008)

I did a search for Saylorville Lake and couldn't find directions..  but, i just wanna be clear that it is Saylorville by des moines right.???   also, a couple questions.  

1.  when is the BIG meal planned for.?  what day.

2.  You guys aren't going to make me do nasty things with farm animals since i'm probably the newest one to the forums right.?

3.   I'm really worried about question 2.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





4.  Anyone wanna get drunk and stupid?


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 21, 2008)

Cherry Glen camp ground

What do you know about farm animals?

Sat nite supper, spose thats what we was thinken for the big eat, may have a butt and brisket for lunch

Drunk?, tell me more, and show us!!


----------



## walking dude (Jul 21, 2008)

not too much food for lunch buzz..........folks won't be hungry for supper now.........


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jul 21, 2008)

Did someone mention drinking?......hehe....I'm up for that!

I'm not zactly sure what I'm gonna bring....will be more than just abt fixin's tho....prolly hash it out with the g/f and see what sounds good to her.....it ALL sounds good to me.

Will be bringing smoking wood AND firewood.....they do have fire rings there, right!?!?!?   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Eric


----------



## desertlites (Jul 21, 2008)

and here I thought u all had things under control?U all from Iowa huh?


----------



## mossymo (Jul 21, 2008)

I can not make it, BUT who is bringing the camera's? Remember, those of us that can not make it will not believe this happened unless..... we have G VIEW !!!


----------

